# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Neff] Neff προστατευτικο λαμπας

## panesera

Καλησπέρα 

Εχω μια NEFF κουζίνα κεραμική και έσπασε στη μέση το προστατευτικό τζαμάκι του φούρνου που έχει η λαμπα 

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το κολλήσω ή να το αλλάξω ;

Ευχαριστώ   :Smile:

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Αγοράζεις νέο προστατευτικό τζαμακι 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (02-06-22)

----------

